# Laxido



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

My 11month old has been prescribed 1 sachet of Laxido daily, as she badly constipated - along with senakot.  However the sachet says I need to mix it with 125ml of water - and Amelia is refusing to take it in water.  

Is it possible to mix it with 125ml of milk instead?  I have tried searching on the internet but have found nothing - just getting  bit desperate now 

Thanks

xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It is ok I emailed my GP about this, and she said I can sprinkle it into Amelia's food - bingo she took it quite happily mixed into her yogurt at lunch time !


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi moomin,

Glad you got it sorted. Hope it works for DD   

Maz x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yup has definiately work - have had exploding nappies this afternoon - glad she was at nursery !!!!  

As long as she is happy then I don't mind


----------

